# Panel 7 Segmentos controlado por Puerto Paralelo



## Juan Romero (Feb 4, 2009)

Hola amigos nuevamenta por aqui, y para los que pensaban que solo se hacer fuentes SMPS aqui les dejo un diseño de un panel luminoso con display de 7 segmentos controlado por el puerto paralelo. Este trabajo fue realizado para unos alumnos de un instituto tecnico de mi localidad en mi taller-laboratorio de electronica. Aqui pueden ver su funcionamiento:

YouTube - 7 segmentos

Los archivos para realizar el proyecto les dejo aqui adjunto.

Suerte amigos.


----------



## pelax (Feb 18, 2009)

no que excelente trabajoooo ! la verdad me sorprendio ..una consulta le puedo agregar mas displays de 7 segmentos ?

saludos


----------



## Juan Romero (Feb 20, 2009)

claro amigo pelax puedes agregar los display que desees, solo tienes que luego modificar el programa para un nuevo refresh de todos los displays


----------



## lalitros21 (Mar 7, 2009)

Hola que tal!

Bueno primero que nada reconocer este trabajo muy bien hecho!.
Quisera saber si me pudieran orientar en una practica que a creo tiene que ver con su proyecto. claro no es nada que ver comparado con su buenisimo proyecto, es secillo necesito controlar solo dos displays de 7 segmentos por el puerto paralelo, diseñar un programa que pida un numero de 0-99  obviamente, y lo muetre en los displayas. El programa no es problema por que en programacion si tengo algo ya pegandole. Solo quiero que me orienten, yo se que no es nada dificil pero en electronica ando muy perdido.

Gracias por cualquier sugerencia que me puedan dar


----------



## snowboard (Mar 7, 2009)

Está super bueno!, felicitaciones.


----------



## joel octavio (Ago 4, 2009)

Hola que tal, estuve revisando el foro y me parecio muy interesante su proyecto del display de 7 segmentos, asi que lo realice como esta mencionado los pasos, pero tengo un problema a la hora que digitos las palabras en la pantalla , empieza a correr en los displays de la tarjeta pero no las letras que escribi si no cualkier cosa menos lo que digite, noce si me habre confundido en la conexion desde las salidas de cada integrado (1q,2q,3q ) hacia los displays, bueno yo asumi que estaba en orden osea 1q hacia el segmento a, 2q al segmento b, 3q al segmento c, asi sucesivamente en todas las demas salidas de los integrados...noce si la conexion es de esa manera pero corre es mas aumente la velocidad del clock y responde mi tarjeta..pero no se digita lo que yo escribo sino una especie de f volteadas o entrecortadas...soy una persona que recien se inicia en el armado de circuitos electronicos
me seria de mucha ayuda su respuesta sr. juan romero o alguien aqui que ya haya realizado el circuito me pueda ayudar se los agradeceria bastante.


----------



## Juan Romero (Ago 10, 2009)

Bueno amigo Joel Octavio, siendo sincero te digo que en el PCB quedaron algunas conexiones sin routear y estas tendras que hacerlas con cablecillos desde la parte de atras de PCB. Es por ese motivo que los caracteres nos se ven completos y sale cualquier cosa.
Te sugiero que revises el diagrama que postee y lo compares con el PCB para ver que conexion falta, me parace que son las que estan con los pads de los componentes solitos.

Suerte amigo.


----------



## joel octavio (Ago 11, 2009)

Juan Romero dijo:
			
		

> Bueno amigo Joel Octavio, siendo sincero te digo que en el PCB quedaron algunas conexiones sin routear y estas tendras que hacerlas con cablecillos desde la parte de atras de PCB. Es por ese motivo que los caracteres nos se ven completos y sale cualquier cosa.
> Te sugiero que revises el diagrama que postee y lo compares con el PCB para ver que conexion falta, me parace que son las que estan con los pads de los componentes solitos.
> 
> Suerte amigo.



Si, sr. juan he seguido el diagrama y lo compare con el pcb, hice las conexiones que faltan rutear q son los segmentos, io asumi las salidas 1q,2q,3q de cada integrado que se conecten a cada display  de la sgte. manera: 1q al seg. a ,  2q al segmento b, 3q al segmento c asi sucesivamente, ahora he medido la tension vcc y gnd de cada integrado y hay 2.2 v en la salida del regulador hay 2.2v, estoy usando una cargador de celular de 5.2v/1a, sera ese el problema de el porque se lokea por decirlo asi..el ckto, otra cosa he usado (2)74ls374, 74hc374, (2)74f374 podra ser otra de las fallas que me este ocasionando el problema.....agradeceria su ayuda y la atensión prestada.


----------



## dnakry (May 17, 2010)

hola soy nueva en el foro. me gustaria que alguien  diera el codigo de la aplicacion para hacer funcionar el display. es que puse en practica la construccion del circuito y si funciono, pero me interesa saber la fuente de la aplicacion es que la programaciion me llama un poco la atencion. pero estoy estudiando electronica digital.


----------



## chiribin (Ago 24, 2011)

hola realmente un espectaculo lo arme todo y anda de 10 el pbc es re facil y me gustaria si podrias pasarme el programa ya que esto de los puertos es algo relativamente  anticuado pero se pueden hacer un monton de cosas y me gustaria ver si puedo agregarle otros 3 juegos de 8 segmentos  graxias de antemano


----------



## FitoPunk (Oct 14, 2011)

Hola la vverdad que buen trabajo! 

Podrias explicar o compartir el programa que usaste para que los dp rotaran, lo que pasa es que tengo que hacer algo como esto que tienes pero en ensamblador... Waaa!!!


----------

